# The perfect stick?



## cobalt

I was asked what would be the ideal hiking pole to have and thought thats a difficult question.

so loads of people here have a different view piont so whats your perfect one?

Mine would be a hazels shaft with a nice snake skin patteren on the bark (i never remover the bark its usually far to nice and provides the perfect packaging once oiled)

Mayby a chestnut shank cant decide

Fitted with a brass ferule that has at least 4mm thick bottom for extended life.

a screw on attachment to allow diffent toppers to be attached

A silver collar to cover up the jiont

A few interchangable toppers to fix in so i could change them when i wished.

1 mayby consting of my own dodo bird

2 mayby a gargoyle

3 a nordic ships figure head

4 a wild fowl head of some kind

As long as the shank has been seasoned for 2 years and several coats of oil applied should last a life time which by the way i have used up to much of mine

Shank daimeterno more 1.25inches with a overall height of 52 inches including topper

may by a badge with the licolnshire emblem or poacher on and my initials

So what would yours be?


----------



## CAS14

I haven't decided yet. Like sticks, their makers can be too green to work well, and so I am a green stick maker.

My first attempts at my own sticks have included brass or copper ferrules, brass or copper wire wraps at one-foot intervals for measuring, and embedded pins representing geological societies on one, or military units with which I served on another.

Toppers:

One has interchangeable toppers, a mount for an Abney level, a mount for a camera, and a hardwood block with a diver's compass embedded.

The other has a 27 oz. "European style" rock hammer head on top, to ensure that I win all debates at the outcrop, while "knapping the chucky stanes."


----------



## cobalt

Yes its oftern done to sticks .making interchangle toppers isnt difficult.Some have a shot of whisky inside there stick with the detachable handle acts as a cup .Sword sticks are collectable now and command a decent price.

Like the idea of useing it as a yard stick for mesuring

I intend to make a stcik with interchanagle toppers its more fun


----------



## CAS14

A lot of my crude toppers are here: http://walkingstickforum.com/gallery/album/16-my-first-almost-walking-stick-and-more-jacobs-staffs/

I like the whiskey shot idea, but how could I mount an entire flask? ;-)


----------



## cobalt

The one i have seen had a small diameter glass file inside the shank and a hightly decorated silver cup in the shap of a foxs head. only holds a wee dram.

The american style shanks usually are much bigger than ours.Most of ours are only 1"-1.25" in diameter, so should be easy to mount a file in a thick shank .

The uk hikers like strong lightweight shanks and 1" shank is strong durable and light , to big or heavy topper would spoil the balance and look?

I do like a muti purpose stick tho


----------



## cobalt

By the way CAS talking of whiskey mine is a double shot of 15year old ,Old Pultny single malt.

You can send one over LOL


----------



## CAS14

Cheers! A virtual double for you, Sir!

I'm lifting a double Pendleton 1910 Rye, on the rocks, to you.


----------



## cobalt

Funny that i am now drinking a whiskey mac (thats grants whiskey with stones ginger wine) cant beat it on a cold winters evening

sooooo chears


----------



## Rad

CAS and Cobalt: being a teetotaler I have never had a need for spirits inside my cane -- but I do have one that contains a mighty fine blade inside http://www.coldsteelarizona.com/p/1/heavy-duty-sword-cane
-- for safety around the grand kids I keep it in the gun cabinet!


----------



## cobalt

That is one scary bit of kit.Would be totally illegal here over now

Mind you i wouldnt even like to see the police carry guns.And still find it disturbing to see it at airports

Thank goodnes for our gun controls


----------



## Rad

cobalt said:


> That is one scary bit of kit.Would be totally illegal here over now
> Mind you i wouldnt even like to see the police carry guns.And still find it disturbing to see it at airports
> Thank goodnes for our gun controls


Thank goodness for our guns!  the good ole "Fire Sticks"


----------



## cobalt

Well Rad this is something we would have to agree to disagree on.After all the incidents regarding guns in america supprised the majority of americans agree with it .

But it should be left up to the American peolpe to decide not you goverment.Only way to resolve that question is by holding a referemdum. To many laws are forced through with lobbist for they own advantages its almost like buisness can change everything to there advantage


----------



## CAS14

So, with all due respect to everyone, I'll take the middle ground. I don't feel like I am guaranteed a weapon as a part of a "well-regulated militia" but I do believe that jurists would agree that I can own weapons, short of ICBMs, nukes, artillery, tanks, fighter jets, destroyers, anti-tank weapons, machine guns, and others. I have never been charged with a felony, although there have been times that my wife has said I'm nuts. That could be. Felons and the insane should not be allowed to own firearms, in my opinion.

As a combat veteran with a brother who worked nearly 30 years in law enforcement, I do fear those who might feel they should exercise lethal force as vigilantes in a crisis situation outside their own homes. Too many, even with police academy training, can't exercise good judgment before having significant experience.

I'd rather take my chances with a demented gang banger than a theater full of Barney Fifes drawing down and trying to decide whether and who to shoot. Just my opinion. I do have a 12-ga. pump locked away for home defence, but I can get to my shillelagh a lot quicker. It works just like a pugil stick in boot camp, and I was undefeated.


----------



## CAS14

A two-time Medal of Honor awardee, Major General Smedley Butler, USMC, wrote a book: "War is a Racket" in the 1930's, in which he coined the phrase "the military industrial complex." Another famous general officer also used that term, 20 years later, President Dwight Eisenhower. That lobby group still favors the sale of many currently illegal weapons to everyone, even felons. It is all about money, the Golden Calf, the new God.


----------



## cobalt

I realise that americans have a different opinion to people here and that is your right . its in your bill of rights

But how likley is it that you would need such weapons

I think that such things should be left to the pros ,law enforcement and milatary

But its only a opinion

I understand that this is a controversial subject over there and i have no background of such things as never even held a weapon of any kind.but i dont wish to offend


----------



## cobalt

sounds as tho the major was right it is a racket.it is all about money


----------



## CAS14

Cobalt, we have a centuries-long tradition of hunting. I grew up hunting quail every fall with my dad, his best friend a d the friend's son. Alongside the Thanksgiving and Christmas turkeys was always a huge platter of quail.

We have an undesirable amount of home burglaries by armed intruders. We are reluctant to disarm criminals, I suppose due to the weapons lobby. So we may require a weapon to survive a home invasion. The ability to legally carry weapons in public places for the purpose of killing people is something that I object to. Hunting quail is okay. Hunting humans is something that will haunt you in the wee hours for the rest of your life.


----------



## Rad

cobalt said:


> I understand that this is a controversial subject over there and i have no background of such things as never even held a weapon of any kind.


You do carry a stick don't you?  well we can leave the fire arm issue behind -- all this just because I keep something other than whiskey in my cane.


----------



## CAS14

Rad said:


> cobalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that this is a controversial subject over there and i have no background of such things as never even held a weapon of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> You do carry a stick don't you?  well we can leave the fire arm issue behind -- all this just because I keep something other than whiskey in my cane.
Click to expand...

Agreed Rad, too personal and controversial. Legitimate positions on all sides, and each of us is entitled to our respective views. I do like the whiskey idea.


----------



## cobalt

dam lost the thread

Rad you have the wrong idea about us ,we have shotguns for hunting is a big buisness from estate management to the forestry commision, gamekeeper to the beaters /Even provide work for the specalist clothing community.and others .It would be a distaster for the rural community to lose it.Its just that the idea of carrying and using auto weapons and pistols we find strange .but thats for the american people to decide

But i would rather talk about getting some of that rye CAS is holding sounds good for me.I take it its not just medicinal

Like the idea of a whisky totting stick maker, so this is tempting me to make one.That would be part of the ideal stick but wouldnt last long would still need the hip flasck eh


----------



## cchgn

Rad said:


> CAS and Cobalt: being a teetotaler I have never had a need for spirits inside my cane -- but I do have one that contains a mighty fine blade inside http://www.coldsteelarizona.com/p/1/heavy-duty-sword-cane
> -- for safety around the grand kids I keep it in the gun cabinet!


Wow, Rad, I have that same exact cane......fine minds think alike,,,lol

Btw, IMO, the perfect walking stick is SO subjective, it would have to depend on the terrain, individual person, gear, etc.


----------



## Rad

[/quote]Btw, IMO, the perfect walking stick is SO subjective, it would have to depend on the terrain, individual person, gear, etc. [/quote]

I agree 100%


----------



## CAS14

Rye flask in the stick: as much as I like the idea, I fear that I would get lost in the woods, stumble and fall over a cliff, and by the time they found me the vultures would have picked my bones clean. Then you would have a flock of inebriated vultures to deal with!


----------



## cobalt

your all right including CAS , but interesting to try both making the stick and drinking the rye , fancy the rye must try some will check it out.

I will look for the vultures


----------



## cobalt

RAD Your needent worry about losing the thread i sometimes forget what i went into the room for?

Sure its not the rye?


----------



## agedperfection

Here in the good old USA The Second Amendment is not about hunting at all. It is about protecting yourself and family. It is also the RESET button on the Constitution. And I might add there are a lot of people mighty up set with the going on's now. Me included. I own about 4 generations worth.

But back to the perfect stick. I feel most have a warm place. I love a longer stick in the woods. I like a shorter one in town. I rather use a stick than a cane. I'm thinking of wrapping the handle of the next one in leather. Thinking about putting a pike on one. Mostly I use a rubber tip. I also carry a cane on the ATV in the gun rack.


----------



## cobalt

I see alot of the sticks are about 6ft tall or thereabouts.I would normally make a hiking pole to the armpit of the person i would make it for this is a pretty standard way of doing it here .Like walking sticks or walking aids there are normally madeto approx wrist height to give the user as much comfort as you can.

Mayby you have diffrent viewpiont?#

But back to the wee dramm

Tonights dring" BLACK GROUSE" and very nice to.

Liked the bourbon always stock up at christmas big hints at what to get from the children otherwise they mightbuy some useful that i need


----------



## cobalt

A after thought what diameter do you prefer with stickmaking some seem very thick.,suppose this is useful for carving a image on the shank?

I wouldnt use sticks larger the 1.25 inches tapering down. That size would be for the larger person, but they do have advantages when there are large dia. it gives a bit more flexability with carving toppers?


----------



## agedperfection

I use a stick around five foot in the woods and somewhat shorted in normal walking. I find them much nicer than canes when going down stairs or encountering high curbs. In the woods I find it nicer if I have the extra length. My knees have both been replaced and I have three bad discs in my back. Even walking on ice and snow I've come to love my third leg.


----------



## cobalt

Sorry about the back nothing worse than back and knee trouble

Pleased you have found the hiking pole useful.its handy on wet slippery and unven ground but i also love the hiking pole when walking although i suspect my walks ar`nt as rugged as yours . Mostly through the wolds which is a gentle underlating countryside,with a occasional steep hill.

But mostly walk in the lincolnshire fens flat as a pancake but lots of wildfowl about..

Its handy for brushing plants out of the way in overgrown areas

A lot of people use the sticks as a extension of there character funny when i carve one they want certain items, funniest one i just did was a pineapple., but it does add character to it and you can never mistake you own shank.

Keep well at least walking up to a point is good for you


----------



## agedperfection

Don't be sorry, I was a self-employed exterminator for 20 years+. I was also a workaholic who almost always only slept 2-4 hours a day. I have worn out what the good Lord gave me to last a life-time and I squandered it. I tell the young ones to please take care of yourself. I also am playing around with old clocks too. I'm doing a 1909 Gilbert mantle clock. Movement is full of old grease and dust and is striking as you pick it up and look at it. The drive spring is broken but the strike spring is not. I'm watching for one on the internet. Mine is the more rare top bell striking model. I stay busy.


----------



## gdenby

agedperfection said:


> Don't be sorry, I was a self-employed exterminator for 20 years+. I was also a workaholic who almost always only slept 2-4 hours a day. I have worn out what the good Lord gave me to last a life-time and I squandered it. I tell the young ones to please take care of yourself. I also am playing around with old clocks too. I'm doing a 1909 Gilbert mantle clock. Movement is full of old grease and dust and is striking as you pick it up and look at it. The drive spring is broken but the strike spring is not. I'm watching for one on the internet. Mine is the more rare top bell striking model. I stay busy.


Doesn't seem like you squandered anything. You just worked hard, but maybe should have kept a little back.

Here's what I've told my kids.

Death comes like lightning. Don't loiter.

&

Its not how much fun you can have, but how long you can have fun.

I suppose my current practice says "stick to it."


----------



## cobalt

One of my interests is design always looking for new things and design ideas, but the main thing is the differance in design in the U.S.A. and the UK is taste of the hiking poles /sticks .In th U.S. very few sticks have toppers on them , and very few use different types of Horn . Cant help wonder why this is ..over there you have acces to a greater range of wood types ,yet the designs seen are usually carved into the stick rather than placed on it.Also the shanks used are usually taller and thicker ,for such a simular thing why are there so many differances after all the market must be larger there .

You do get one or two stickmakers try different ideas, with some having very definate ideas as to what a stick should be?

The overall walking stick both here and the States is pretty boring purely functional but you stiil occasionally see a gentlemans stick being used.

A loy of people use the aliminum hiking pole easyer to carry most fold down but havnt any character at all so just price choice?

There are very good carvers in both coutries , very few carve sticks not enough demand or to many about? or you cant get the price for them

Yet go to a tourist spot, the price is higher and demand greater is that just impulse buying?

The larger stick surley must be heavyer and more difficult to transprot in a car yet the apppear to be more popular in the U.S.A.

Food for thought?


----------



## agedperfection

Yes I make mine to fit easily in the car or truck. I do have an extra long one I use in the woods. Down at our Ace store. (Hardware and tools) You can pick up a stick for about $20.00. There does not seem to be much interest because the same ones are still there now for around six months. OH did I mention that my Mother-in-Law came from Wales. She was a war bride. She died of lung cancer may she rest in piece. I have my new Hickory stick all but done. I'm still thinking about what I want to do with the handle. I'm thinking of wrapping it with leather. My stick are pretty spartan. I might try my hand at carving but I honestly do not think I'd be much good at it. :thumbsu:


----------



## cobalt

Just try your hand at carving on a waste piece of wood,you may enjoy it its not all about carving a materpiece its about ejoying yourself its such a relaxing thing to do.Why not wrap it in leather you can always decorate leather its just another form of making marks, but you will never know until you try.Dont think that a carving is from one piece of wood you can add to it using other woods or metals .The piont is its about what you want to do sometimes it dosnt work but thats life.

You dont have to do anything with it they are a useful hiking pole just enjoy walking with it, whatever you decide to do just enjoy doing that

i am at that time when i feel done my stint in the rat race and now enjoy doing what i want , well within reason by the way the bucket list gets longer. My problem is i get side tracked but in a pleseant way find to many interesting things to see, to do,people to talk to and not so nice people to talk and its what retirment about evading work that other people want you to do because they cant or dont want to or expect you to do. That is apart from the 4 year grandaughter sweet talking me into biulding the dolls house and the castle and the wendy house carving zebras for her bedroom making and flying kites etc, etc, etc


----------



## cobalt

All the sticks i see ,i still think the horn crook on a hazel seems to be the most elegant.Most farmers would use this as there best markst stick occasionaly see them when at a cattle auction.It is still a good quality item and fetchs anything from 150- 400£ for the bst quality .about 200- 500$ and looked upon as a status symbol

Yet you can buy crook handles from buffalo horn from around 20$ and thumb one for 13$ over here

A carved hiking pole would fetch 200-450$ but if sold on ebay much less depends what market there aimed at

Antler rams ,buffalo horns are easy to obtain ,suppose its the the time it takes to shape and polish that makes this type less popular in the U.S.A.

Pity site members cant vote for there best stick as the variationa is great from wood type to decorating the shank


----------



## steveb

Perfect stick? What I want is a 42 inch long crook handled light coloured stick with a perfectly straight and regular diameter of one and a quarter inches.


----------



## MJC4

My perfect stick is the one I'm working on at the time, LOL.

Too many variables in wood grains, colors and adornments for me to pick a perfect one. In general, a hiking stick for me should reach between my elbow and my shoulder, closer to the shoulder for mountain hiking and closer to the elbow for level terrain. A "natural" hardwood of 1.5" to 1.75" seems a good fit for my hand, maybe a wrapped grip for comfort and a wrist strap with beads and a peacock feather for style! In the mountains of our west, where the wife and I like to walk, an attached "bear bell" as well. Attached pic is wife's stick


----------



## cobalt

steveb said:


> Perfect stick? What I want is a 42 inch long crook handled light coloured stick with a perfectly straight and regular diameter of one and a quarter inches.


the only way you will get a stick with those mesurements will have to be turned or mayby you can get dowel ?. Most sticks will have a natural taper on them, a good stick will taper down to 75% of the top daimetor if its natural


----------



## Ducati250Single

CAS14 said:


> Rye flask in the stick: as much as I like the idea, I fear that I would get lost in the woods, stumble and fall over a cliff, and by the time they found me the vultures would have picked my bones clean. Then you would have a flock of inebriated vultures to deal with!


But after I fought off the drunken vultures, I'd have a nice stick!


----------

